# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  The Song Title Game

## ratcat

Post a song title and next one pick one word from previously posted song title which must be included in the next.

For example:

1. Can't Stop This Thing We Started - Bryan Adams


2. Stop and Stare - One Republic

and so on.......


*Let's play !!*




*Here Comes the Sun - Beatles*

----------


## Leith Ross

OK Ratcat,

So yours was

*Here comes the Sun - Beatles*

Mine is...

*The House of the Rising Sun - The Animals*

----------


## ratcat

Burning Down the House ~ Talking Heads

----------


## daddylonglegs

Land Down Under - Men at Work

----------


## dominicb

Under the Moon of Love  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   - Showadddywaddy

DominicB

----------


## VBA Noob

Back to the Beatles

"All You Need Is *Love*"

VBA Noob

----------


## daddylonglegs

Love Hurts - The Everly Brothers

----------


## VBA Noob

Was going to go for

Hurt - Christina Aguilera but didn't know if it was allowed so my song is

Can't Buy Me Love - Beatles

VBA Noob

----------


## daddylonglegs

Love is the drug

Roxy Music

----------


## ratcat

OOOppps cross post.


I Love a Rainy Night - Eddie Rabbitt 

*Edit:*

@ VBA Noob: yes that is allowed

----------


## VBA Noob

*Love* Me Do - Beatles

VBA Noob

----------


## oldchippy

*Do* Wah Diddy Diddy - Manfred Man

Make it a little harder now choose a different word

----------


## VBA Noob

OC,

You Can't *Do* That - beatles 

VBA Noob

----------


## ratcat

Have *You* Ever Seen the Rain? ~ Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## dominicb

Here Comes The *Rain* Again - Eurythmics

DominicB

----------


## mudraker

Rain Rain Rain - Roxy Music

----------


## ratcat

Rain ~ Dragon

----------


## mudraker

The rain song - Led Zeppelin

----------


## dominicb

OK guys, time to move away from rain, before we force a premature end to the game ... 

*The* Earth *Song* - Michael Jackson

DominicB

----------


## VBA Noob

Heaven Is A Place On* Earth* - Belinda Carlisle 

VBA Noob

----------


## dominicb

Time for another Showaddywaddy :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   classic ...

Three Steps to *Heaven* - Showaddywaddy

DominicB

----------


## VBA Noob

*Three* Cool Cats - The Beatles

VBA Noob

----------


## daddylonglegs

Cool for cats - Squeeze

----------


## VBA Noob

*For* No One - by guess who.....The Beatles

VBA Noob

----------


## oldchippy

No *One* - by Alicia Keys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktUSIJEiOug

BTW  - VBA you could have come up with *We are the Diddy Men* by Ken Dodd

----------


## VBA Noob

*One* After 909 - The Beatles

VBA Noob

----------


## oldchippy

Time *After* Time - Cyndi Lauper

----------


## ratcat

Time Was - Canned Heat

----------


## mudraker

For The First *Time* - Rod Stewart

----------


## martindwilson

The Sad But True Story Of Ray Mingus, The Lumberjack Of Bulk Rock City, And His Never Slacking Stribe In Exploiting The So Far Undiscovered Areas Of The Intention To Bodily Intercourse From The Opposite Species Of His Kind, During Intake Of All The Mental Condition That Could Be Derived From Fermentation -----Rednex

----------


## daddylonglegs

In the *City* - The Jam

----------


## dominicb

Hot in the *City* - Billy Idol

DominicB

----------


## Trebor76

The City By Night - from Elvis' 23rd movie "Double Trouble"

----------


## ratcat

You Shook Me All Night Long - ACDC


Some great songs posted here people, keep up the good work. 
Tho I'm going to have to look in the band called Showaddywaddy it seems.


Hey Martin we just want a song not the album list. LOL.





> The Sad But True Story Of Ray Mingus, The Lumberjack Of Bulk Rock City, And His Never Slacking Stribe In Exploiting The So Far Undiscovered Areas Of The Intention To Bodily Intercourse From The Opposite Species Of His Kind, During Intake Of All The Mental Condition That Could Be Derived From Fermentation -----Rednex

----------


## oldchippy

Got *You*r Water Boiling - Billy Lee Riley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSLV4m6Aoa4

----------


## NBVC

You really *got* me  -- The Kinks

----------


## VBA Noob

She Loves *you* - The Beatles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO9GB_KUAQI


VBA Noob

----------


## NBVC

We will rock *you* - Queen

----------


## VBA Noob

I *Will* - The Beatles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go2wjF7f-zw

VBA Noob

----------


## dominicb

How can you never have heard of the magnificent( :Confused: ) Showaddywaddy :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: ?

*I* Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher, 1965 or UB40 feat. Chrissy Hynde, 1985)

DominicB

----------


## VBA Noob

I've *got* a feeling - The Beatles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcuvjYxYJz0

VBA Noob

----------


## NBVC

More than a *feeling* - Boston

----------


## VBA Noob

Mailman Bring Me No *More* Blues - The Beatles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msQ6ZgMq9yM

VBA Noob

----------


## NBVC

> Mailman Bring Me No *More* Blues - The Beatles
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msQ6ZgMq9yM
> 
> VBA Noob



Wow, you either know your Beatles music well or you have all the songs in a list and search for a key word... which is it  :Wink:

----------


## NBVC

I guess that's why they call it the *blues* - Elton John

----------


## VBA Noob

I *call* your name - The Beatles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzeO3Qs_FTU


VBA Noob

----------


## NBVC

What's Your *Name* - Lynyrd Skynyrd.

----------


## VBA Noob

You know my *name* - Beatles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRMsC4HIJFQ

VBA Noob

----------


## NBVC

I think we may never stop!  :EEK!: 


If You Don't *Know* Me By Now - Simply Red

----------


## VBA Noob

I think I would run out of beatles songs first  :Smilie: 

*If* I Fell


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh5YwjfaCXk

VBA Noob

----------


## NBVC

I think this'll be my last for the day....

If I *fell* in love with you - Maroon 5

----------


## VBA Noob

My last one tonight to

Hallelujah, I *Love* Her So....Yes it's the Beatles 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5uQr1z0b00

VBA Noob

----------


## daddylonglegs

Is it really *so* strange? The Smiths

----------


## ratcat

Stranger in a Strange Land ~ Triumph

----------


## dominicb

Love is a *Stranger* - Eurythmics

DominicB

----------


## daddylonglegs

Hand in G*love* [ :Wink: ] - Sandie Shaw

----------


## dominicb

I Want to Hold Your *Hand* - The Beatles
(sorry Noob :Smilie: )

----------


## daddylonglegs

Someone's got a *hold* of my heart - Bob Dylan

[or the much better, obscure 1997 cover version "Sumproduct's got a hold of my heart" Mike and the Excel Mechanics]

----------


## NBVC

*Hold* me now  - Thompson Twins

----------


## ratcat

*Hold* Me Tight ~ Cold Chisel

----------


## martindwilson

You Can Make *Me* Dance Sing Or Anything (Even Take The Dog For A Walk, Mend A Fuse, Fold Away The Ironing Board, Or Any Other Domestic Shortcomings)" = rod stewart and the faces

----------


## daddylonglegs

*Can* the *Can* - Suzi Quatro

----------


## ratcat

Who *Can* It Be Now - Men at Work

----------


## martindwilson

rip *it* up---28 days

----------


## dominicb

The Only Way is *Up* - Yazz and the Plastic Population

DominicB

----------


## NBVC

My *Way* - Frank Sinatra

----------


## VBA Noob

I'll Be on My *Way* - The Beatles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwTZRe11svE

VBA Noob

----------


## Paul

*My* Friend of Misery - Metallica

Figured I'd throw something from my generation in, ya bunch of old geezers.

----------


## ratcat

> *My* Friend of Misery - Metallica
> 
> Figured I'd throw something from my generation in, ya bunch of old geezers.



Two can play that game. 

Here one of my top 10 favourite Metallica songs.


Eye *Of* The Beholder - Metallica

----------


## Paul

I *HATE* to have to use this song.. but..

*Eye* of the Tiger - Survivor

----------


## ratcat

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who

Covered by Limp Bizkit

----------


## arthurbr

Judy *Blue Eyes* - Crosby Stills and Nash

----------


## dominicb

Betty Davis *Eyes* - Kim Carne

----------


## NBVC

*Eyes* of a Strange - Payolas

----------


## VBA Noob

Lonesome Tears in My *Eyes* - The Beatles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaCDCyhMeAg

VBA Noob

----------


## arthurbr

Are you *lonesome* tonight - Elvis

----------


## NBVC

*Tonight*'s the Night - Neil Young

----------


## Paul

El Phantasmo and *the* Chicken-Run Blast-o-rama - White Zombie

Take THAT!!   :Smilie:

----------


## arthurbr

Using *the* that's too easy !

----------


## mudraker

A booboo has occured

daddylonglegs reply (56) 
Hand in Glove
does not match to dominicb  reply (55)
Love is a Stranger

----------


## NBVC

I guess according to ratcat's reply to VBA Noob's question here: http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post1956766

means that is not a booboo...since "love" in "glove" is the word daddy bolded.

Not sure if that is really acceptable..probably shouldn't be since it is a totally different word...but I don't make the rules... :Smilie:

----------


## ratcat

> Using *the* that's too easy !



Yes it is too easy, but part the game.





> El Phantasmo and the Chicken-Run Blast-o-rama - White Zombie
> 
> Take THAT!!




*Run* like Hell ~ Pink Floyd

----------


## ratcat

Sorry for the slow response the computer and/or forum is lagging a bit

As far as the rules, well.........

Make it up has we go ??

I was happy with plurals being add and dropped.

Tho what daddy has done, I'm happy to past it. 

You are guys happy with it ????

*Note:* the 'Mutli-Quote' button is a dead button.

----------


## daddylonglegs

Hey guys,

Rules? No-one said nuffink about rules, guv!  :Mad: 

but if we must.....could I propose (from now on, only if Ratcat agrees), only exact matches, must match a different word from the last one matched (unless that's impossible, e.g. with a single word song title)

Straight to *hell* - The Clash

----------


## mudraker

There was 1 rule mentioned in the 1st posting





> Post a song title and next one pick one word from previously posted song title which must be included in the next.

----------


## daddylonglegs

OK, I confess, I broke the rules - is that a red or yellow card?  :EEK!:

----------


## NBVC

It's seems that us lucky moderators are immune to the infraction system  :Smilie: ... but I understand Simon has been looking for a "naughty Moderator" candidate... could this qualify?   :Confused:   :Wink:

----------


## ratcat

> There was 1 rule mentioned in the 1st posting



Yes, I must stand the rule, instead of confusing the players that come late in the game.

Tho being a music lover I'm happy to flex the rules as far as adding and dropping plurals.

Maybe one of you kind mod to edit the first post with that ruling ??

With daddy twist to the game. eg love > glove. I've never played like that. 

Interesting....

Rules are rules see post #1. Useless edited by Mod(s)



Between Heaven and *Hell* - Zakk Wylde

----------


## NBVC

Stairway to *Heaven* - Led Zeppelin

----------


## arthurbr

*Tout* tout pour ma chérie ma chérie - M Polnareff

( I know, I know, but in French "Tout" is pronounced as "to" in English)

Twisting the rules a bit

----------


## daddylonglegs

I predict a visit from the song title rules police, Andre.....

Ca Plane *Pour* Moi - Plastic Bertrand

----------


## martindwilson

par *avion*   Mike & The Mechanics     well plane does translate to avion. Rule number 1 there are no rules. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ratcat

Leaving in a Jet *Plane*~ John Denver

----------


## Paul

Ca *plane* pour moi  ~ Plastic Bertrand

----------


## arthurbr

Paul, have you REALLY heard of Plastic Bertrand ( without Googling)?

----------


## martindwilson

no he just read it about five posts up
 :Smilie:   :Cool:   :Cool: 
but i remember him 
then again he did tour the USA
in 1977 ish so if pauls as old as me its posible!!!!!!  :EEK!: 
anyway pressing on

*Pour* Some Sugar On Me"....... Def Leppard

----------


## daddylonglegs

*Some* Candy Talking - The Jesus and Mary Chain

----------


## davesexcel

> *Some* Candy Talking - The Jesus and Mary Chain



"Talking In Your Sleep", 80's-Romantics

----------


## dominicb

The Lion *Sleep*s Tonight - Tight Fit

DominicB

----------


## martindwilson

Who Wants to Be a Mil*lion*aire? - Frank Sinatra & Celeste Holm

----------


## Paul

If I had a *million* dollars - Barenaked Ladies

----------


## davesexcel

One In A *Million*-Hannah Montana

----------


## daddylonglegs

*One* Love - Bob Marley

----------


## ratcat

Here's another rule breaker

Apologize - *One*Republic

----------


## davesexcel

Another Brick in the Wall(Part *One*)-you know who

----------


## NBVC

*Another* one bites the dust - Queen

----------


## daddylonglegs

Devils and *dust* - Bruce Springsteen

----------


## davesexcel

*Dust* in the wind-Kansas

----------


## dominicb

Candle in the *Wind* - Sir Elton John

DominicB

----------


## Paul

*Wind* Beneath My Wings  ~ Bette

----------


## davesexcel

*My* Girl -The Temptations

----------


## ratcat

*My* Guitar Wants to Kill Your Mama - Frank Zappa

----------


## davesexcel

*Mama* Let Him Play-Doucette

----------


## arthurbr

*Let* it be - The Beatles

----------


## davesexcel

*Be*cause of you-kelly clarkson

----------


## NBVC

*You* Took the Words Right out of My Mouth - Meatloaf

----------


## daddylonglegs

Big *Mouth* Strikes Again - The Smiths

----------


## NBVC

In a *Big* Country - Big Country

----------


## daddylonglegs

My Country - Midnight Oil

----------


## davesexcel

*Country* road-John Denver

----------


## arthurbr

The long &  winding *road* - The Beatles

----------


## ratcat

*Road* to Ruin ~ Mr. Big

----------


## dominicb

The *Road* to Hell - Chris Rea

DominicB

----------


## davesexcel

*Hell*s Bells-AC/DC

----------


## Gearcutter

Heaven and Hell- Black Sabbath

----------


## davesexcel

*Heaven* can Waite-meatloaf

----------


## daddylonglegs

Stretch out and *wait* - The Smiths

----------


## ratcat

*Out* Ta Get Me ~ Guns N' Roses

----------


## dominicb

Wipe *Out* - The Beach Boys

DominicB

----------


## ratcat

Like Wow -- *Wipeout*! ~ Hoodoo Gurus

----------


## davesexcel

I'm Outta Here!-Shania Twaine

----------


## Trebor76

I'm Leavin' - Elvis

----------


## davesexcel

Leaving on a Jet Plane-John Denver(sung by others ie:Peter,Paul & Mary)

----------


## ratcat

*Jet* Airliner ~ Steve Miller Band

----------


## dominicb

Walking in the *Air* - Aled Jones

DominicB

----------


## daddylonglegs

*Walking* back to happiness - Helen Shapiro

----------


## Trebor76

My Happiness - an early Elvis song (1953) he recorded for a birthday present for his Mother at Sun Studios.

----------


## daddylonglegs

*My* dingaling - Chuck Berry

----------


## Paul

I'm a Cranky Old Yank, in a Clanky Old Tank, on the Streets of Yokahama with *My* Honolulu Mama, Doing Those Beat-o, Beat-o, Flat on *My* Seat-o, Hirohito Blues  ~ Hoagy Carmichael (supposedly the longest song title, according to Guinness)

----------


## Trebor76

> supposedly the longest song title, according to Guinness



and it also gives rise to a plethora of songs :-)

Being the Elvis fan I am (if you haven't guessed by now), I'll go with *Mama* Liked The Roses.

----------


## davesexcel

"*Mama* I'm Coming Home"-Ozzy

----------


## ratcat

> "*Mama* I'm Coming Home"-Ozzy



 :Cool: 



Noboby *Home* ~ Jeff Lynne

----------


## Trebor76

*Home* Is Where The Heart Is (from Elvis' 10th movie - Kid Galahad).

----------


## dominicb

My *Heart* Will Go On - Celine Dion

DominicB

----------


## Gearcutter

Wooden *Heart* Elvis

----------


## davesexcel

*Heart* of Glass-Blondie

----------


## ratcat

The Dead *Heart* ~ Midnight Oil

----------


## davesexcel

Total Eclipse of the *Heart*-Bonnie Taylor

----------


## ratcat

*Heart* Shaped Box ~ Nirvana

----------


## davesexcel

Boy in a *Box*-Cory Hart

----------


## dominicb

Living in a *Box* - Living in a Box

DominicB

----------


## davesexcel

*Living* In America=James brown

----------


## daddylonglegs

Kids in *America* - Kim Wilde

----------


## Trebor76

Born *in* the U.S.A - Bruce Springsteen

----------


## ratcat

*Born* to Try - Delta Goodrem

----------


## Trebor76

*Born* To Be Loved By You - Roy (the Big O) Orbinson

----------


## davesexcel

*You* light up my life-Debbie Boone

----------


## NBVC

Rise *Up* - Parachute Club

----------


## davesexcel

*Up* with people-up with people

----------


## NBVC

*People* are *People* - Depeche Mode

----------


## davesexcel

*Are* You Lonesome Tonight-Elvis

----------


## Trebor76

*You* Gave Me A Mountain - Elvis

----------


## ratcat

Kiss the Dirt (Falling Down the *Mountain*) - INXS

----------


## Paul

Thunder*kiss* '65  ~ White Zombie

----------


## Trebor76

*Kiss* Me Quick - Elvis

----------


## oldchippy

Love *Me* Tender - Elvis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZBUb0ElnNY

----------


## davesexcel

You needed *me*-Anne Murray

----------


## oldchippy

Love *Me* Do  - Beatles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwbOp8mqD7g

----------


## davesexcel

De *do* do do, de da da da-The Police

----------


## oldchippy

*Do*-Re-Mi  - from the Musical The Sound of Music

----------


## davesexcel

*Do* That To Me One More Time-Captain And Tenille

----------


## oldchippy

OK, here goes

One Moment In *Time*  - Whitney Houston

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EbYmMb4lR4

----------


## davesexcel

LOL,

*One* Is The Loneliest Number-3 dog night

----------


## ratcat

Joy to *the* World - Three Dog Night

----------


## davesexcel

He's Got the Whole *World* in His Hands-Tim Hughes?

----------


## oldchippy

You need *Hands* - *** Pistols

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5vwAm8e2bM

----------


## davesexcel

Everybody *Need*s Somebody To Love-Blues Bros.

----------


## oldchippy

*Everybody* song - Stabilo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozdZPC2pAWw

----------


## davesexcel

*Song Song* Blue -Neil Diamond

----------


## NBVC

*Blue* Moon - Ella Fitzgerald

----------


## davesexcel

Don't it Make My Brown Eyes *Blue*-Crystal Gale

----------


## NBVC

*Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison

----------


## oldchippy

The *Blue* is the colour - Chelsea FC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f-6AIQfxZs

----------


## NBVC

Question Of *Colour* - Hoobastank

----------


## dominicb

What's the *Colour* of Money - Hollywood beyond

DominicB

----------


## Paul

Standing Outside a Broken Phone Booth with *Money* in My Hand  ~ Primitive Radio Gods

----------


## davesexcel

Put Your Hand in the Hand-Anne Murray  and others

----------


## Paul

*Put* a Little Love *in Your* Heart  ~  multiple artists including:

Jackie DeShannon
Annie Lennox & Al Green
The Dave Clark Five
Mary Mary
Circle Jerks
Marcia Griffiths
Al Green & Melissa Etheridge & Kelly Rowland & Stephan Jenkins & Ginuwine & Musiq & Heather Headley & Gavin DeGraw

(Thanks to Wikipedia!)
 :Smilie:

----------


## ratcat

Street of *Love* - Jenny Morris

----------


## NBVC

Where the *Street*s have No Name - U2

----------


## oldchippy

Louis Armstrong - On The *Sunny* Side Of The Street

----------


## ratcat

Keep on the *Sunny Side* - The Whites

From the soundtrack of 'O Brother, Where Art Thou?'

----------


## oldchippy

Curtis Mayfield - *Keep* *On* *Keep*ing *On*

----------


## NBVC

You *Keep* Me Hanging On - Kim Wilde

----------


## daddylonglegs

*Hanging* on the telephone - Blondie

----------


## Paul

*Hanging* by a Moment ~  Lifehouse

----------


## oldchippy

It's come round again!

One *Moment* In Time - Whitney Houston

----------


## davesexcel

*Time* After Time-Cyndi Lauper

----------


## Paul

Walking *After* Midnight  ~ Patsy Cline

----------


## davesexcel

These boots were made for *Walking*-Nancy Sinatra

----------


## oldchippy

*Walking* On Sunshine - Katrina & The Waves

----------


## ratcat

*On* My Way - Phil Collins

Soundtrack - Brother Bear

----------


## davesexcel

The *Way* We Were-Barbara

----------


## Paul

Electric Head Pt. 1: *The* Agony ~ White Zombie

----------


## davesexcel

*The* Logical Song-Super Tramp

----------


## ratcat

Nothin' *Song* - Alice in Chains

----------


## davesexcel

*Nothing* From Nothing-Billy Preston

----------


## ratcat

Day at the Beach (New Rays *from* an Ancient Sun) - Joe Satriani

----------


## NBVC

*New* Moon on Monday - Duran Duran

----------


## daddylonglegs

Don't Like *Monday*s - Boomtown Rats

----------


## NBVC

*Don't* You Forget About Me - Simple Minds

----------


## daddylonglegs

*You* can't always get what *you* want - Rolling Stones

----------


## NBVC

*Always* Something There to Remind Me - ***** Eyes

----------


## davesexcel

There's *something* happening here -Buffalo Springfield

----------


## NBVC

*Something* About You - Level 42

----------


## ratcat

Waiting on *You* - Coverdale/Page

----------


## NBVC

*Waiting* on the World to Change - John Mayer

----------


## daddylonglegs

*World* in Motion - New Order

----------


## davesexcel

The Loco*motion*-Atomic Kitten

----------


## ratcat

*Atomic* Playboys - Steve Stevens

----------


## dominicb

> *Atomic* Playboys - Steve Stevens



Wait a cotton pickin' minute ... Atomic Kitten was the artist - should you not have taken your choice from the song title ... ?

Shall we go back a step and have ...
Going *Loco* Down in Acapulco - The Four Tops

DominicB

----------


## davesexcel

I'm Going *Down* to the River-Ray Charles

----------


## NBVC

*Down*town - Petula Clark

----------


## davesexcel

Up*Town* Girl-Billy Joel

----------


## NBVC

My *Girl* - The Temptations

----------


## davesexcel

*Girl*,You'll be a woman soon-Neil Dimond

----------


## dominicb

*Girl* You Know It's True - Milli Vanilli
DominicB

----------


## NBVC

Do They *Know* *It's* Christmas Time - BandAid

----------


## dominicb

I Wish it Could be *Christmas* Every Day - Slade

DominicB

----------


## davesexcel

> *Girl* You Know It's True - Milli Vanilli
> DominicB



I thought this was bands that actually sang, LOL
You outta know!-Allanis Morrsette

----------


## NBVC

*Every Day I* Write the Book - Elvis Costello

----------


## davesexcel

I *Write* The Songs-Barry Manilow.

----------


## NBVC

Boy, there must not be much going on in the Questions forums  :Wink: 

The Logical *Song* - Supertramp

----------


## ratcat

> Wait a cotton pickin' minute ... Atomic Kitten was the artist - should you not have taken your choice from the song title ... ?
> 
> ..................



I got away it some pages back.

I hope since this is the second time I've broken the rules that a temp ban applies  :Wink: 





> The Logical Song - Supertramp




A *Song* Called Everything - Powderfinger

----------


## NBVC

*Everything* Will Be Alright - The Killers

----------


## daddylonglegs

The kids are *alright* - The Who

----------


## dominicb

The *Kids* in America - Kim Wilde

DominicB

----------


## NBVC

*America*n Boy - Estelle

----------


## dominicb

*American* Pie - Don McLean (& Madonna)

DominicB

----------


## daddylonglegs

Custard *Pie* - Led Zeppelin

----------


## ratcat

Cherry *Pie* - Warrant

----------


## dominicb

I'm going to move the subject off pies now 'cos it's making me hungry and it's not even dinner time and we must have pretty much exhausted every pie song ...

Black Horse and the *Cherry* Tree - K T Tunstall

DominicB

----------


## davesexcel

Imagine me *and* you=the Turtles

----------


## NBVC

Who can resist....

*Imagine* - John Lennon

----------


## dominicb

I suppose you think you're funny ...  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 




> Who can resist....
> *Imagine* - John Lennon



I thought of that and dismissed it as leading us down a one way street.  Desperate times call for desperate measures ...

*Imagine* Me *Imagine* You - Fox
Released on 10th May 1975 it spent 8 weeks in the UK chart peaking at number 15.

DominicB

----------


## NBVC

okay... let's make it easy again....  :Wink: 

With or Without *You* - U2

----------


## daddylonglegs

Stuck inside of Mobile *with* the Memphis blues again - Bob Dylan

----------


## ratcat

See You *Again* - Miley Cyrus

----------


## davesexcel

YOU LIGHT UP MY LIFE -Debbie Boone

----------


## ratcat

Hit the Lights - Metallica

----------


## dominicb

*Hit* Me With Your Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury & The Blockheads

DominicB

----------


## davesexcel

Hit me with your best shot-Pat BentToFar

----------


## NBVC

*Shot* Through the Heart - Bon Jovi

----------


## Paul

*Through* the Never - Metallica

----------


## ratcat

The Day That *Never* Comes - Metallica

----------


## NBVC

*Never* Ending Story - Limahl

----------


## daddylonglegs

Well, if we're going to start on the classics.....  :Wink:  

The *story* of the blues - The Mighty Wah!

----------


## Paul

Hot, *Blue* and Righteous -- ZZ Top

----------


## ratcat

Vincent Price *Blues* - ZZ Top

----------


## Paul

*Vincent* (Starry, Starry Night) -- Don McLean

----------


## NBVC

*Night* Train - Guns 'n Roses

----------


## mudraker

Big *Train* From Memphis - Credence Clearwater Revival

----------


## NBVC

*Big* in Japan - Alphaville

----------


## ratcat

*Big* Girls Don't Cry - Fergie

----------


## NBVC

*Girls* on Film - Duran Duran

----------


## ratcat

About a *Girl* - Nirvana

----------


## Paul

Something to Talk *About* -- Bonnie Raitt

----------


## mudraker

*Something* in the Air - Thunderclap Newman

----------


## ratcat

*Something* So Strong ~ Crowded House

----------


## NBVC

*Something* About You - Level 42

----------


## Trebor76

Only *You* - The Platters

----------


## Paul

*Only* the Lonely -- Roy Orbison

----------


## ratcat

*Only*Lonely ~ The Divinyls

----------


## Trebor76

*Only* The Strong Survive - Elvis

----------


## ratcat

*Only* Sixteen ~ Dr Hook

----------


## davesexcel

Christine *sixteen*-kiss

----------


## ratcat

*Teen*age Love Affair ~ Alicia Keys

----------


## ratcat

For the *Love* of God ~ Steve Vai

----------


## ratcat

Jesus Doesn't Want Me *for* a Sunbeam ~ Nirvana

----------


## NBVC

Personal *Jesus* - Depeche Mode

----------


## Trebor76

Reach Out To *Jesus* - Elvis

----------


## davesexcel

*Jesus* Christ Superstar-Jesus Christ Super Star Album, this was a rock opera in the 70's. Great music

----------


## ratcat

Sweet *Jesus* ~ Pride & Glory

----------


## davesexcel

Sweet City Woman-Stampeders

----------


## NBVC

No *Woman*, No Cry - Bob Marley

----------


## ratcat

*Woman* From Tokyo ~ Deep Purple

----------


## Althas

New York, Rio, *Tokyo* by Trio Rio (1986ish)

----------


## dominicb

*Tokyo* Kid - Jean Michel Jarre

DominicB

----------


## Althas

*KID*s in America - Kim Wilde

----------


## ratcat

Born *in* the USA ~ Bruce Springsteen

----------


## Althas

*BORN* to be wild - Steppenwolf

----------


## ratcat

*Wild* World ~ Cat Stevens

----------


## davesexcel

Wild WIld West-Wil Smith

----------


## NBVC

*West* End Girls - Pet Shop Boys

----------


## ratcat

*Girls*, *Girls*, *Girls* ~ Motley Crue

----------


## NBVC

*Girls* on Film - Duran Duran

----------


## ratcat

Big City *Girls* ~ April Wine

----------


## oldchippy

*Big City* Christmas - The Olympics

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.p...city-christmas

----------


## VBA Noob

*Last* Christmas - Wham  
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3354flS1KJs

----------


## oldchippy

Hallelujah, *Christmas* No.1 2008 Alexandra from the X Factor (a bit of a cheat here)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3q_xuAFuQWE

----------


## VBA Noob

*http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8jEnTSQStGE&NR=1*

Do they know it's *Christmas*

----------


## oldchippy

Band Aid - It's *Christmas* time

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KuDyeIABe2w

----------


## VBA Noob

Mariah Carey - All I Want For *Christmas* Is You...and Xl 07  :Smilie: 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-8rY0Fyws20

VBA Noob

----------


## VBA Noob

Wizzard - I Wish it Could Be *Christmas* Everyday

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zt6Ot...eature=related

VBA Noob

----------


## daddylonglegs

Wham! - Last Christmas

----------


## VBA Noob

Keep up DDL

That was post 299
http://www.excelforum.com/2017886-post299.html

Merry Xmas

VBA Noob

----------


## daddylonglegs

Well they did release it more than once........ :Smilie: 

..but nobody seems to have used the obvious.....

Merry Christmas Everybody - Slade

----------


## dominicb

Pah! ... Christmas is over now :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

*Everybody* (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys

DominicB

----------


## Trebor76

*Everybody* Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears

----------


## davesexcel

Tears are Not Enough-Bryan Adams

----------


## Trebor76

No More Tears (*Enough* Is *Enough*) Donna Summer and Barbra Streisand

----------


## ratcat

No More Tears ~ Ozzy Osbourne

----------


## jujuwillis

Tears for souveniors - ken dodd

----------


## mudraker

Among My Souvenirs - Connie Francis


Correct spelling for previous reply is 
Tears for souvenirs

----------


## oldchippy

(*My*, My, My) Delileh - Tom Jones

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI5LW...eature=related

----------


## jujuwillis

Hey there Delilah - Plain White Ts

----------


## Stuie

Lying Delilah - Warmen

I will just add i havnt actually heard this song i just heard of it. Anyone know what its about

----------


## dominicb

OK, time to depart from this Delilah stuff - think we've done it to death ...  :Smilie: 

Lying Eyes - The Eagles

DominicB

----------


## jujuwillis

Don't it make my brown eyes blue - Crystal Gayle

----------


## dominicb

> Don't it make my brown eyes blue - Crystal Gayle



Hey, davesexcel said this back in post 181.. Is that allowed ... ? :Smilie: 
(although someone's spelt Gale / Gayle wrong - I'm not checking to see who...)
I might just use NBVC's response from post 182

Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison

DominicB

----------


## mudraker

Girl - The Beatles

----------


## ratcat

Breaking the Girl ~ Red Hot Chili Peppers

----------


## Althas

Girls on Film - Duran Duran

----------


## dominicb

> Girls on Film - Duran Duran



We've had "Girls on Film" before.
Twice.
By NBVC each time (p'raps he likes Duran Duran).
Here and here.

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper

DominicB

----------


## NBVC

What can I say... I am a child of the 80's  :Wink: 

Do you really *wanna* hurt me - Culture Club

----------


## dominicb

I Don't Want to Get *Hurt* - Roxette

DominicB

----------


## ratcat

Everybody Hurts ~ R.E.M.

----------


## NBVC

Maybe a repeat...but who's going through 320+ posts....

*Everybody* wants to rule the world - Tears for Fears

----------


## dominicb

> Maybe a repeat...but who's going through 320+ posts....
> 
> *Everybody* wants to rule the world - Tears for Fears



Is someone trying to wind me up :EEK!: 
Trebor76.  Post 309

*World* in Motion - New Order

Anyone remember John Barnes in that record.
Good grief what was he thinking ... ? :Frown: 

DominicB

----------


## Trebor76

This must a record for the most number of replies in any forum!!

*In* My Way - Elvis

----------


## dominicb

> This must a record for the most number of replies in any forum!!



It's not a record for this forum :Smilie:  (yet).
I think that this post has the most replies with 413, so we have a way to go.

The *Way* It Is - Bruce Hornsby and the Range

DominicB

----------


## NBVC

*The Way* - Fastball

----------


## mudraker

The Beat Goes On - Sonny & Cher

----------


## Trebor76

*Beat* Surrender - The Jam

----------


## NBVC

Sweet *Surrender* - Sarah McLachlan

----------


## mudraker

Sweet about me - Gabriella climi

----------


## dominicb

*Sweet*s for my *Sweet* - The Drifters

DominicB

----------


## mudraker

My Humps - Black Eyed Peas

----------


## pike

Song for a future generation - B52's

----------


## dominicb

*Song for* Whoever - Beautiful South

DominicB

----------


## split_atom18

Whoever She Is - by The Maine

Dan

----------


## dominicb

*She's* the One - Robbie Williams

DominicB

----------


## mudraker

One is the loneliest number - Three Dog Night

----------


## pike

The longest song title in the world by swedish group Rednex

"The Sad But True Story Of Ray Mingus, The Lumberjack Of Bulk Rock City, And His Never Slacking Stribe In Exploiting The So Far Undiscovered Areas Of The Intention To Bodily Intercourse From The Opposite Species Of His Kind, During Intake Of All The Mental Condition That Could Be Derived From Fermentation"

you must all have a copy of this one in your record,CD or mp3 player collection?

----------


## dominicb

Pike, you're supposed to post the song title, not the lyrics :Wink: 




> "The Sad But True Story Of Ray Mingus, The Lumberjack Of Bulk Rock City, And His Never Slacking Stribe In Exploiting The So Far Undiscovered Areas Of The Intention To Bodily Intercourse From The Opposite Species Of His Kind, During Intake Of All The Mental Condition That Could Be Derived From Fermentation"



*Opposite*s Attract - Paula Abdul

DominicB

----------


## pike

And here are the lyrics, just slightly longer than the title:

It's been a pretty long time, baby 
But now, I'm back in town 
It's time to leave your husband 
Now you know that little clown 

Last time we were seeing 
Didn't you beg for more 
It's OK with me as long 
As you do it four on the floor 

This is what I'm giving you, you'll get it all tonight 
You will be my lover, but not my tender wife 
I'll be harder than your husband, I'll be harder than your man 
I'll hit you with my twenty inch until you can not stand 
I'll be harder than your husband, I'll be harder than your man 
I'll hit you with my twenty inch until you can not stand 

I've missed the little North Pole 
On the bottom of my twister 
Here's the one-eyed-worm 
Now you'll never be a sister 

Well, it's time to leave now 
You better walk her home 
Don't forget you underwear 
You look pretty stoned 

This is what I'm giving you, you'll get it all tonight 
You will be my lover, but not my tender wife 
I'll be harder than your husband, I'll be harder than your man 
I'll hit you with my twenty inch until you can not stand 

I'll be harder than your husband, I'll be harder than your man 
I'll hit you with my twenty inch until you can not stand 
I'll be harder than your husband, I'll be harder than your man 
I'll be harder than your husband, I'll be harder than your man

In 1987 Game Theory released their album, Lolita Nation, of which track #22 was titled:

All Clockwork and No Bodily Fluids Makes Hal a Dull Metal Humbert In Heaven Every Elephant Baby Wants to Be So Full of Sting Paul Simon in the Park with Canticle – But You Can't Pick Your Friends Vacuum Genesis DEFMACROS HOWSOMETH INGDOTIME SALENGTHS OMETHINGL ETBFOLLOW AAFTERNOO NGETPRESE NTMOMENTI FTHINGSWO NTALWAYSB ETHISWAYT BCACAUSEA BWASTEAFT ERNOONWHE NEQBMERET URNFROMSH OWLITTLEG REENPLACE 27

In all there are 59 words and 344 characters but the capitalized words are just fragments of LISP code so we'll leave it up to you to decide which song takes home the record.

----------


## pike

how about

Beast of Burden - Bet Middier

----------


## split_atom18

Based on DominicB's post

Always Attract - by You Me At Six

----------


## split_atom18

Always and Forever -by Luther Vandross

----------


## NBVC

*Always* Something There to Remind Me - N a k e d Eyes

----------


## split_atom18

*Remind Me To* Forget You - by Sarah Geronimo

Triple word score !!!!!

----------


## NBVC

Don't *You* *Forget* About *Me* - Simple Minds

also triple word score  :Wink:

----------


## split_atom18

*Don't* Expect *Me* To Be Your Friend - by Lobo

 haha to funny

I was going to use Don't Forget About Me - Barbra Lewis 1966 or Dusty Springfield 1969 but it is just to close, and I didn't want the Quadruple word score !

----------


## split_atom18

Misery Loves Company by The Devoted Few

----------


## split_atom18

Where *Have* You *Been* All My Life by Ted Nugent

----------


## NBVC

Independant *Woman* - Destiny's Child

----------


## split_atom18

"I've never gone to bed with an ugly *woman* but i've sure woken up with a few."-by Bobby Bare

----------


## mudraker

Strange Song - Kevin Ayers

----------


## split_atom18

*Beauty* And The Beast - by Jump5

----------


## NBVC

She's a *Beauty* - The Tubes

----------


## dominicb

*She's* Electric - Oasis

DominicB

----------


## NBVC

Love Becomes *Electric* - Strange Advance

----------


## split_atom18

Til A Tear *Becomes* A Rose -by Keith Whitley

----------


## NBVC

Kiss From A *Rose* - Seal

----------


## split_atom18

Every *Rose* Has Its Thorn - by Whitesnake

----------


## NBVC

*Every* Breath You Take - The Police

----------


## split_atom18

We're not gonna *take* it - by Twisted Sister

----------


## split_atom18

Wild *Thing* - by Jimi Hendrix

----------


## split_atom18

I *Don't Wanna* Cry - by Mariah Carey

----------


## pike

Don't be scared - Chris Brown

----------


## mudraker

Forget about me
by Lil Bit

----------


## pike

a little soft for stormy's liking 

Close to * you*  - Steve Ray Vaughan

----------


## pike

more to you liking stormy
*I* could have lied - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

----------


## split_atom18

*Remember* When by Alan Jackson

----------


## ratcat

*Remember* Me ? ~ Plankton

----------


## split_atom18

Me So Horny - by 2 Live Crew *explicit*

----------


## split_atom18

Fall to Pieces - by Velvet Revolver

----------


## NBVC

*Pieces* of You - Jewel

----------


## split_atom18

D'*You* Know What I Mean? - Oasis(one of my favorite band of all time)

----------


## NBVC

*What I* am - Edie Brickel and the New Bohemians.

----------


## kraljb

*What*'s the Matter With Parents These Days - NOFX

----------


## dominicb

Holding Out for a *Hero* - Bonnie Tyler

DominicB

----------


## split_atom18

*Cleaning* This Gun (Come On In Boy) - Rodney Atkins

----------


## split_atom18

Slice of *Cheese* - by Plaid

----------


## split_atom18

*Slice* Of Your Pie - by Motley Crue

To keep it going  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

American *Pie* - Don McLean

----------


## split_atom18

*American* Soldiers - by Toby Keith

----------


## split_atom18

*Toy* Packaging - by Sara Groves

----------


## split_atom18

Magic Troll *Toy* -  by Alex Zander

it is a parody

----------


## split_atom18

Every Little Thing She Does Is *Magic* - by Police

How come "The Water Cooler" went empty? No one is posting on any of them but me.

----------


## Althas

*Sweet* Home, Chicago - The Blues Brothers

----------


## split_atom18

Hey *Mama* -  by Black Eyed Peas

----------


## pike

Going *Home*  - The Wiggles

----------


## split_atom18

God's Gonna Cut You *Down* - by the Late Great Johnny Cash

----------


## ratcat

That's The Way It's *Gonna* Be ~ Sonny Landreth

----------


## JBeaucaire

Wanted *Dead* Or Alive - by Bon Jovi

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Alone *Again* Naturally - Gilbert O'Sullivan

----------


## JBeaucaire

When You're Ugly Like Us (You Just *Naturally* Got to Be Cool) - by George Jones and Johnny Paycheck

----------


## Simon Lloyd

*Gone* Live - U2

----------


## oldchippy

Mariah Carey - I Can't *Live* (If Living Is Without You)

----------


## Simon Lloyd

*You* *Can't* Touch This - MC Hammer  :Smilie:

----------


## Althas

*STOP* - Sam Brown

----------


## Simon Lloyd

*Stop* Draggin' Around - Lenny Kravitz

----------


## oldchippy

Can't *Stop* This Thing We Started - Bryan Adams

WE'VE COME FULL CIRCLE - CHECK OUT No 1  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  on the first post

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Can't *Stop* This Thing We Started - Bryan Adams
> 
> WE'VE COME FULL CIRCLE - CHECK OUT No 1  on the first post



OC - thats a well earned t-eye-tle  :Smilie:

----------


## oldchippy

I think also the appropriate word on this thread "STOP" so I think I'll lock it.

----------

